# November Game Thread



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

When will Atlanta lose their first game of the season?

11/2 - at Cleveland
11/3 - Detroit
11/5 - at Minnesota
11/7 - Phoenix
11/8 - at Orlando
11/10 - Milwaukee
11/12 - Utah [ESPN]
11/14 - Minnesota
11/16 - at Indiana
11/20 - Dallas [NBATV]
11/22 - Boston
11/23 - at New Jersey
11/25 - Washington [TNT]
11/27 - at New York
11/28 - at Toronto


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

and the winning streak continues. 4-0 with 3 of 'em coming on the road (Atlanta never won 3 consecutive road games in 2009). 

Marvin was a beast tonight. I love the way he started and finished this game. This could be good for his confidence. I've seen him have games in the past where he starts off playing great and then cools off, but today he played strong for 4 quarters. And it helps our 4th quarter defense if Marvin is scoring and we don't have to play small ball with Crawford, Bibby, Johnson which is a terrible defensive unit.

I think Josh now has like 18 blocks in 4 games.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Ben Gordon is keeping Detroit in this game in the first half.

We've been struggling against teams we're clearly better than. I'll gladly take the 4-0 start, we're going to need every one of those wins later, but we should be beating these lesser teams more soundly.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Josh playing a lot better defense tonight than he did last night on J.J. Hickson. Atlanta's down four at the half, though.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Good to see Jordan getting some burn, he needs it. I want him to be ready to step right in if we move Jamal, so I think getting him acclimated into the offense is something that needs to happen fast.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

J Smoove in beast mode.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I wish Jordan was playing a bit better, we could really use his shooting right about now.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

5-0

Player of the game goes to Josh Smith. Josh just took this team on his back in the 4th quarter. This was a very close game until the end of the 4th quarter. Detroit just self destructed at the end.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks without Marvin and Mo tomorrow night, I have no idea who will start at SF. It's Minnesota, so it doesn't really matter.

I think I would rather see Joe try to play SF, Crawford at SG, Bibby/Teague at PG than Josh at SF, Al at PF, Zaza at C. It doesn't matter a whole lot, because in the 4th quarter it's going to be the same closing five it's been since last year.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Actually, if Minnesota's front line looks like Beasley-Darko-Love, then I think Josh can play some SF and be able to guard Beasley.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks cruising in Minnesota. We probably should be winning by 20-30, but you don't feel like Minnesota has any chance at all to make a run. Josh is playing his ass off. Playing some great defense on Beasley.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

6-0

Hawks win another sloppy game. I guess we should be happy they're playing bad basketball, and still beating lesser teams. Josh looks really motivated to block every shot he can. His first six games: 5 blocks, 6, 2, 5, 2, 5.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

6-1

Looks like this was a great game. I only saw the last 30 seconds, but it looks like we really miss not having a true SF to put in there.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks at Magic tonight

51-47 Orlando at half time. I'm just surprised it's that close, lol. We always match up terrible with those guys.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

6-2

Close game. 93-89. They had their chances at the end. Whenever they made a stop tho, they couldn't capitalize with points on the other end.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hawks need to prove they can beat the good teams.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Detroit media talking about Tayshaun Prince + Will Bynum for Jamal Crawford + Jeff Teague


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Basel said:


> Hawks need to prove they can beat the good teams.


Boston?

I'm not mad at that result tho. Atlanta competed which they don't usually do w Orlando, & it was on a back to back on the road, & they were without the only two SF's they have. Jeff Teague really needs to figure out how to score in the NBA.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Al Horford is really really good


----------

